# The Worst Wrestler of all time has to be The Great Khali



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

Watching him at mania and seeing him Clumsily Falling around the ring , taken a flapjack very dangerously and then rolling out of the ring like he usually does got me thinking is this guy good at anything . His english is poor so his mic skills are non existent . He has trouble selling moves it takes him an eternity to fall down to the ground . He repertoire of moves is very limited no point even thinking about match psychology . He's very dangerous to the others he works with definitely not worth getting fancy with when booking a match ... Keep it simple with Khali I could imagine him doing a sid vicious type botch if he ever jumped of the top rope . 

Sadly Khali isn't the worst wrestler of all time , I got watching some old wwe clasics and my god was giant gonzales awful ... Viscera is quite bad too sadly it tends to be the bigger guys that tend to leave there wrestling skills back at training camp .

So who in your eyes is the worst wrestler ever ? Could be for different reasons but try and include a reason why


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Khali might be a funny load of shit, but the crowd loves him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Hardy is the worst, Khali at least has an excuse.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Damn right he is.


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

While I agree that Khali is a bad wrestler, he's far from the worst.

He's a 7 foot 400 pound giant, do you really expect him to be very co-ordinated? Besides, Khali is one of the few giants that can back his enormous size with muscle, Andre and Show were just fat.

The worst wrestler of all time is Hornswoggle, that annoying midget serves absolutely no purpose.

At least Khali can be useful, look at him when he was an absolute monster back in 2006.

While I don't defend Khali, I think he's getting unfair criticism.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Khali looks like it hurts to just exist


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you could find some indy guys that are worse. Hell, at least Jericho pulled a few decent matches out of him a few years back.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

no.... he's the second, next to Giant Gonzalez.

and his English is ok. Indian people can speak English, just with their accent.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

so just dont make him sell moves then


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

Rob Terry is the worst.


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

-trav- said:


> Rob Terry is the worst.


Lol great shout the guy is far too big , he gasses in every match after a few moves


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

kingshark said:


> While I agree that Khali is a bad wrestler, he's far from the worst.
> 
> He's a 7 foot 400 pound giant, do you really expect him to be very co-ordinated? Besides, Khali is one of the few giants that can back his enormous size with muscle, Andre and Show were just fat.


Andre was amazingly agile for his size when he was younger. It's true that in his later years he was mostly lard, but that dude was athletic.

And Giant Gonzalez is worse than Khali. At least Khali isn't wearing a halloween costume to wrestle.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hornswoggle has to be one of the worst. I absolutely hate Vince for putting the Cruiserweight Championship on him, and then killing the title off. 

Also, that kid who had the 1 leg from several years back. Another stupid idea from the WWE.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Absolutely. He's worse than Hogan, and that's saying something!


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

No way,he was a very believable monster heel when he debuted


----------



## misteralex (Jun 28, 2011)

Khali's so bad, that he doesn't even deserve the "Great" in his name, his new name should just be "The Khali"


----------



## Jigsaw* (Nov 22, 2011)

I feel like changing the channel as soon as I hear the Great Khali's entrance music start. Having him squash Drew McIntyre was painful to watch.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

Worst wrestler in the WWE? Maybe. Worst wrestler ever? Not even close. There have been some unbelievably bad wrestlers overseas.


----------



## e493450 (Mar 29, 2012)

i hope you are never at the end of one of his chops in real life.
would be like a 500 lbs tree trunk crushing your body


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I read sometime ago that he kicked Big Show ass backstage, or something like that, he is not the most agile but he has credibility in his chops LOL


----------



## ocaz (Apr 6, 2012)

He is terrible he struggles to walk never mind wrestle


----------



## GREATkhali (Apr 3, 2012)

WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

nope.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Dude looks like he struggling to walk to the ring... its like he doesn't have 100% control over his arms or legs...everything he does in the ring is awful and he doesn't speak english.. He left wwe and for some odd reason he came back...


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

Max Mouse said:


> He left wwe and for some odd reason he came back...


India has a population of a billion, and hes very famous there.

Thats why hes in WWE.


----------



## dazed84 (Apr 18, 2010)

i agree


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

No I believe Jeff Hardy is the worst wrestler of al time.

Khali's has a purpose. To appeal to Indian audiences.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Khali killed a guy, that must mean he is pretty good, right?


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

I loved Khali as a heel. Squashing everyone's heads and partaking in the best match type of all time; The Punjabi Prison match!


----------



## vamp1ro (Jan 20, 2009)

Disagree. My vote goes to The Shockmaster. At least Khali had a match.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree, this guy suck so bad and cannot do anything but brain chops and punches.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

he was the best monster heel in last 10years


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

misteralex said:


> Khali's so bad, that he doesn't even deserve the "Great" in his name, his new name should just be "The Khali"


"The Horrible Khali."


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Khali quite clearly struggles to walk these days and it's likely that, because of his size and knee troubles, that he'll be in a wheelchair in the near future. Quite sad really. He's harmless, he never gets pushed anymore and all his matches are short.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The Giant Gonzales was even worse.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

e493450 said:


> i hope you are never at the end of one of his chops in real life.
> would be like a 500 lbs tree trunk crushing your body


That doesn't make him a good wrestler at all, Joe.


----------



## e493450 (Mar 29, 2012)

Colin Delaney said:


> That doesn't make him a good wrestler at all, Joe.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

He is fucking awful chops and kicks and the way he falls when receiving a move and his selling is retarded.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Well.. He did have surgery on both of his knees and he's 7'3.. Im surprised this dude is still standing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cycloneon said:


> Well.. He did have surgery on both of his knees and he's 7'3.. Im surprised this dude is still standing.


Exactly. He'll be crippled soon and obviously knows it, so is earning money while he still can. I feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

That doesnt mean he isn't bad. Just means he has an excuse.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Colin Delaney said:


> That doesnt mean he isn't bad. Just means he has an excuse.


I'm not saying he's good, I'm just saying people should go easy on the guy. He has a tiny role and is never on TV for more than 6-7 minutes. He seems a likeable guy too, so a bit less abuse would be nice.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Heel said:


> I'm not saying he's good, I'm just saying people should go easy on the guy. He has a tiny role and is never on TV for more than 6-7 minutes. He seems a likeable guy too, so a bit less abuse would be nice.


Quite this actually. He seemed like a really nice guy off screen. 
On topic though, I'd say Hornswoggle's the worst if he's a 'wrestler'.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

Man, it's not all about the wrestling ability. This is not ROH or the indies. It's entertainment. Khali succeeds to provide me entertainment unintentionally simply when I read this forum and it's not like he is main eventing anyway. Get over it. Khali is a freak. Just enjoy it. He's probably the tallest man you'll ever see. There are worse things in the WWE


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Roydabest said:


> Man, it's not all about the wrestling ability. This is not ROH or the indies. It's entertainment. Khali succeeds to provide me entertainment unintentionally simply when I read this forum and it's not like he is main eventing anyway. Get over it. Khali is a freak. Just enjoy it. He's probably the tallest man you'll ever see. *There are worse things in the WWE*


Thanks for reminding me that the man in your signature is still employed by WWE...


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

Phil5991 said:


> Thanks for reminding me that the man in your signature is still employed by WWE...


Well, I obviously can't agree on that one, but it's your opinion. Gotta say though, I hope he has a better fate than Khali. But I ment somebody like Hornswoggle. And the fact that Mason Ryan is stuck on superstars is for me way more painful than seeing Khali every once in a while. In my opinion, Ryan should be climbing the ladder to become WWE or World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Heel said:


> I'm not saying he's good, I'm just saying people should go easy on the guy. He has a tiny role and is never on TV for more than 6-7 minutes. He seems a likeable guy too, so a bit less abuse would be nice.


Agreed. Not sure why people are frothing at the mouth with hatred considering the guy's barely on TV.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Vince realizes Khali sucks, hell I'm sure even Khali knows he sucks, but he's getting cheered, he's a huge name in India (the most populated country in the world mind you).

Also he has size and comes in handy in situations, he's never bothered me tbh.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

While The Great Khali is bad, he is nowhere near as bad as The Great Antonio.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh ya he's terrible. What does he do right? ... Exactly


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

MIZizAwesome said:


> Oh ya he's terrible. What does he do right? ... Exactly


Look like a gigantic monster leaving people in awe, selling merch and having a HUGE fan base in the most populated country in the world, that's enough to keep a guy around if you ask me.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

In terms of WWE's style of wrestling (current roster), yes. He can't sell and has a hard time performing basic moves properly.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> No I believe Jeff Hardy is the worst wrestler of al time.
> 
> Khali's has a purpose. To appeal to Indian audiences.


If you want to look at it like that, Hardy had a purpose too: to please the fans that loved his crazy spots. And even then, at least he's capable of selling and performing his own moveset correctly.

Besides, how does (a more obvious) purpose excuse a lack of talent?


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Khali is good for his size, but his best moments are behind him. I loved him as a heel.*


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

ihas8yhd said:


> Tully Blanchard, hands down.


Jeez what did Tully do to you, fuck your mother or something? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

